# kmix mit pulseaudio

## Christian99

bis zum update diese woche hat mein kmix immer die pulseaudiostreams angezeigt, so dass ich diese direkt von kmix aus regeln konnte.

beim gestrigen update ist das leider verschwunden. ich hab leider nix gefunden, um das wieder zurückzubekommen (in kmix).

Eventuell relevantes paket das geupdatet wurde ist phonon-vlc 0.4.0->0.4.1

Hat das Problem auch jemand und weiß was man machen kann?

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

